# Fatboyz customz project bike "silver bullet"



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Back in August, I had traded my 2009 Rincon to someone on here (not going to say any names) for a 2006 brute. Well made 1 ride (a 6 hr ride) then slung a crank and rod bearing. 6 months and about $2800 later, we (fatboyz customz) started this project and its come a long way from where it was. A lot of sweat and all nighters in the shop has went into this bike, we are in the final stages of it being completed for mud nationals. Heres a few pics of its progress. O and a big shout out to Dale @DSC for all the info and help with this bike. This bike is no longer called "the creek beast" as its previous owner named it, we at fatboyz customz gave it a new home and dale @ DSC sold us the 840 kit thats going to be its heart beat, we dubbed this bike "project silver bullet"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice cant wait to see final deal on it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

creek beast should have been your first warning to stay away from it! lol Glad you've got it lookin good though.


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

It wont be long. Just gota fine tune the carbs and a few more heat cycles and maybe a ride and she'll be right then

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad u got her turned around in the right direction. 

...and I'm with P425, "Creek Beast" = NO GO to me...


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Lol well this lesson was 1 for the books for me, but I can assure you this. . . Lesson well learned

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Creek beast! Lol my old carburated brute should have been called "IDGAF" (if any of y'all know what that means lol) it had like an inch of mud in the air box (my fault I didn't look)!

This should be a cool project! I like silver.


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Well the guy that had it his name is "KIDROCK" on here and when I had got it from him, he sed it wad just rebuilt and when we cracked the cases it was held together with high temp silicon. Who does that? But we took that bike and rebuilt it frame up so its brand new now lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Ive got many hrs in that bike. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Way to save a brute. Nice


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Thanx man I appreciate it. Its been restored from ground up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

